# Weight gain?



## havehope (Sep 26, 2010)

I got the impression on another post that many of you experienced weight gain after surgery. Is weight gain after surgery a given? I'm about to start the low-iodine diet this week prior to RAI and am hoping I may lose a few pounds (if I don't starve to death, that is). Does weight gain mean the medication level needs to be increased?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

havehope said:


> I got the impression on another post that many of you experienced weight gain after surgery. Is weight gain after surgery a given? I'm about to start the low-iodine diet this week prior to RAI and am hoping I may lose a few pounds (if I don't starve to death, that is). Does weight gain mean the medication level needs to be increased?


Not always. Too much med or too little can both cause weight gain. Labs are most helpful in these situations.


----------

